# Disk first aid can not fix Mac HD



## atlantagogirl (Sep 4, 2004)

Mac G4 with OS 9 & X will not boot up after freezing. PRAM reset has been done. Disk 1st aid says disk can not be mounted. Please help!


----------



## G4user (Sep 17, 2004)

*having a similar problem*

my G4 crashed, i am running OS x, and when it restarted a folder icon with the OS logo and a question mark came up blinking. I ran the harware and sotware repair, nothing. i tried to reinstall mac OSx but the installation cannot locate my HD and will not give me any options to repair on disk utilities. i have seen on some forrums to restart your computer and ....
hold down S and command, this brings you to a black screen, and boots up 
the computer when it is finished try typing in /sbin/fsck -fy

or hold donw option when restarting

or hold down C when restarting with you repair disk in


hope this helps


----------

